# Looking for 12 month Rental Property Algarve March 2016



## Dilbertz (Oct 3, 2015)

Hi All,
We are looking to rent a property in the Algarve for a minimum of 12 months from March 2016. It must have a minimum of 4 bedrooms, a pool, pets allowed, secure fenced in garden and air-con. An annexe would be advantageous too. Anywhere from Lagoa to Luz considered.


----------

